# Someone stole my gas can



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

*Someone stole my 5 gallon gas can. I hope they didnt realize it was full of water.  I think I'm going to fill another one up just for grins*


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

maybe a little sugar and gas so it will pass the smell test and "sweeten" the pot. :wink:


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

We could start a trend...National Stick It To A Thief Day

As day where we all sacrifice an old gas gas filled with something good. A little gas, a little sugar, and little whatever else makes you feel good. Set it like a **** trap and smile when its gone.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

ATX 4x4 said:


> We could start a trend...National Stick It To A Thief Day
> 
> As day where we all sacrifice an old gas gas filled with something good. A little gas, a little sugar, and little whatever else makes you feel good. Set it like a **** trap and smile when its gone.


haha that's an awesome and somewhat costly idea! I"M IN!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

ATX im in for that!

Can i start it off over here on the west side of Houston!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

i'm movin to the east side of houston and I can start it over there!


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

jaycf7 said:


> ATX im in for that!
> 
> Can i start it off over here on the west side of Houston!


Nothing like watching a thief pushing his car down the road. Kinda makes you feel all warm and fuzzy :doowapsta


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

tx-fisherdude said:


> Nothing like watching a thief pushing his car down the road. Kinda makes you feel all warm and fuzzy :doowapsta


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

To do it right you need 4 gal water and then 1/2 gal gas on top.....


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

clint623 said:


> i'm movin to the east side of houston and I can start it over there!


That can be a bad part of town what barrio?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Dont do it. You will have to pay a fine for hurting the thief's feelings.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> That can be a bad part of town what barrio?


Well not really the east side. More of SE around 45 and 8.. We're going to go look at apt's on wed.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I just put 3 gallons of sugar water and 1 gallon of gas in the can and put it in the back of my truck. Let's see how long it stays there.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That sounds great, but with my luck I would forget and pour it in my mower!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ATX 4x4 said:


> We could start a trend...National Stick It To A Thief Day
> 
> As day where we all sacrifice an old gas gas filled with something good. A little gas, a little sugar, and little whatever else makes you feel good. Set it like a **** trap and smile when its gone.


 Green sent! Great idea. I am in!


jamisjockey said:


> To do it right you need 4 gal water and then 1/2 gal gas on top.....


 Bingo. Thanks for the info!:brew:x24


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Im in. But you know it would probably end up being my own kid pouring the gas into his car. Bad karma.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

oneneo3 said:


> Im in. But you know it would probably end up being my own kid pouring the gas into his car. Bad karma.


I know I used to do it... Not to proud of it, but I had to have boat gas and I was only a freshman in HS with no job.....


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

9121SS said:


> That sounds great, but with my luck I would forget and pour it in my mower!


hahahaha ... sounds just like me.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

lol my dad got me in high school when he filled our gas can that he used for the mower with diesel and then waited for me to take the bait. can u say lots of smoke


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

tx-fisherdude said:


> *Someone stole my 5 gallon gas can. I hope they didnt realize it was full of water.  I think I'm going to fill another one up just for grins*


Green to you!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

this thread has inspired me. besides the gas can, i'm thinking of some other ways to ruin a thiefs day...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Walmart parking lot. Need to set up a game cam. Man o man what great entertainment . How long will it last? A true test to determine highest crime area.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> Walmart parking lot. Need to set up a game cam. Man o man what great entertainment . How long will it last? A true test to determine highest crime area.


This could be fun! Nothing worse than a thief! Use a sharpie to write "Premium Gas Only" on the can.



monkeyman1 said:


> this thread has inspired me. besides the gas can, i'm thinking of some other ways to ruin a thiefs day...


I remember reading on here of a guy that put dog poop in an old purse and left it on the back of the car in the driveway. It did not stay long before being taken.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Had a co-worker get an ice chest full of beer and soda's jacked out of his truck in broad daylight while he was in a restaraunt. He was mad enough to buy a new cooler and a 12 pack of bud light lime. Filled the bottles with urine and put the tops back on and iced em down.

Sure nuff, that cooler got jacked as well. Sure wish I could've seen the thieves first swig!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Hah, dad got ****** and took the gas card away when I was in HS, I siphoned all the gas out of his truck. i'm still not sure he knows about that...

a


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

lordbater said:


> Hah, dad got ****** and took the gas card away when I was in HS, I siphoned all the gas out of his truck. i'm still not sure he knows about that...
> 
> a


Oh he knows...trust me, he knows. They always do.

Spent a lot of time reminiscing with my mom when she had cancer. Kind of came clean on a lot of little things I did growing up. She finished most of the stories for me. Amazing what she was aware of.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

lordbater said:


> Hah, dad got ****** and took the gas card away when I was in HS, I siphoned all the gas out of his truck. i'm still not sure he knows about that...
> 
> a


 HA, I know a guy that tried that with a soaker hose.....yeah, it didn't work.


----------



## Blackpoint (Jun 16, 2009)

Well all this sounds good, but it be my luck the thieves car would stall out, he'd get hit and hurt, then track my truck and me down and sue my a##, and win !!!!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Still there at lunch. I'm shocked to say the least.


----------



## dallas16v (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

fangard said:


> Oh he knows...trust me, he knows. They always do.
> 
> Spent a lot of time reminiscing with my mom when she had cancer. Kind of came clean on a lot of little things I did growing up. She finished most of the stories for me. Amazing what she was aware of.


Probably so, but he'll never mention a word of it... for some reason...... :/ I got lots of leeway.

I abused it, I have since made up for that abuse... I was rarely called out on my abuses, but..... the had their intended affect...

 I just wish I had his gas card NOW!!!!

A


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Update on the gas can. It was gone when I left a little before 6 this morning. A friend of my wifes saw this clown who is a petty much a career criminal putting gas in his Firebird this morning from a can similar to the one I described to her.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## drobershaw (Jun 15, 2006)

*Gas & Sugar*

I watched an episode of Mythbusters. They showed that sugar doesn't really work. (and let's say back in my younger days, I may have "seen a 5lb bag of sugar" done to a car and nothing happened. If you want fast results... Mix gas and bleach. Showed that you need lubricants to run an engine, and well the bleach really did a number on it. Drys up everything, starts corrosion, and then things start locking up.

Another tidbit on the same episode. If your radiator springs a leak. If you need a quick fix... pour an egg into it. Boils the egg right into the crack or hole. Not sure what it would do to the rest of the vehicle, but it sure stopped the leak. Not that I would do that to my own vehicle.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Funny*

That's funny but hopefully he doesn't put 2 and 2 together. You got a locking gas cap?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

tentcotter said:


> That's funny but hopefully he doesn't put 2 and 2 together. You got a locking gas cap?


I doubt he will. Thieves are usually idiots, hence the reason they are thieves.

chubri777, I would do it again, just to add more water in his tank compounding his problems.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Wish there was film footage of whoever took it.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

tentcotter said:


> That's funny but hopefully he doesn't put 2 and 2 together. You got a locking gas cap?


Affirmative on the locking gas cap.
My only problem with the whole thing is I feel bad for all the folks he'll rip-off to get money to have his tank drained once the water shuts him down. I called my wifes friend to see if he's returned home yet. Still waiting for her to call back. I'll let you know when I find out.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Moth Balls..


a


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Shaky said:


> Had a co-worker get an ice chest full of beer and soda's jacked out of his truck in broad daylight while he was in a restaraunt. He was mad enough to buy a new cooler and a 12 pack of bud light lime. Filled the bottles with urine and put the tops back on and iced em down.
> 
> Sure nuff, that cooler got jacked as well. Sure wish I could've seen the thieves first swig!


couldn't have tasted much worse.


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Curious to see if Chubri's sticky fingered friend is a foot.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

3 of the guys in my neighborhood had their boats at the same storage unit on hiway 3 somewhere, anyway, all 3 of them had the same problem, someone was taking all the gas out of their boats, one got robbed of about 80 gallons!!! anyway, this happened to a few other boat owners and they checked CCTV cameras and nothing... they had no clue how they were getting in. so they bought their own cameras that were motion activated... it was a kid running a hose to the outside. didnt make sense still how he got in so two of the guys waited around the place at night staking things out and the parents would pry the panels apart just enough for the kid (they said he was about 6 or so) to get in and run a hose. police were not called though, the couple had put a good story on my friends about not having gas to go to job interviews and feed their kids and so on so they let em go with stern warnings


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Any updates on theiven basturd


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

tx-fisherdude said:


> *Someone stole my 5 gallon gas can. I hope they didnt realize it was full of water.  I think I'm going to fill another one up just for grins*


I think I found your can. I have an old camper and I used an old gas tank for the sewer holding tank. Came in the other day, and there was a gas can and siphoning hose laying by the neck of the tank. There was a trail of some other substance leading away from the camper!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

All I've heard is his Firebird hasn't been seen since the morning he was spotted pouring gas from a can in it. He has been around she says but she hasn't had a chance to talk to him.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

The Firebird showed back up today. It had been in the shop for repairs due to water in the gas that the idiot claims he got at a Shell station. He's telling anyone who'll listen he's getting an attorney and that shell is paying for the repairs. I also have the can back because the wifes friend found it in the dumpster.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

chubri777 said:


> The Firebird showed back up today. It had been in the shop for repairs due to water in the gas that the idiot claims he got at a Shell station. He's telling anyone who'll listen he's getting an attorney and that shell is paying for the repairs. I also have the can back because the wifes friend found it in the dumpster.


HA!!!! THATS AWESOME!!!! I bet he loses. LMFAO ROFL Green to you sir!


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Get with Gilbert. Might be the same person that stole his waterhose!



tx-fisherdude said:


> *Someone stole my 5 gallon gas can. I hope they didnt realize it was full of water.  I think I'm going to fill another one up just for grins*


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

He really thinks the water came from the gas he got from the Shell station.
I'm just wondering how long I should wait before setting the trap again.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

as soon as its back, he will be ready to cruise,lol


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

That is awesome. Are you gonna tell your dumba$$ neighbor that it was your can that screwed up his car? Or are you going to reset the trap and see if he takes the bait again?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, he's a part time petty thief and a full time crack head.
On second thought, I think I'll hold off on telling him until after he takes the bait again


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Set up a camera this time. I'd love to see the idiot do it again.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't tell him. Keep doing it over and over. I bet you could do it 6- or 7 times at least. Heck id throw in a few bucks for gas. Put 1/2 or 1 gallon with 4 or 4-1/2 gallons of water. He will not be able to afford drugs and auto repair at that rate. Maybe it will cause him to slip up and get caught by the law.

Keep jacking with the piece of trash. I've got an extra can if one of your neighbors wants to help.


----------



## dallas16v (Mar 23, 2012)

I love the idea, but we really haven't had many issues with this neighborhood. A lot of my neighbors are police officers in different areas around...


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

chubri777 said:


> On second thought, I think I'll hold off on telling him until after he takes the bait again


Oh yea, you most definitely have to set the bait again!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

do the moth balls man, they really do work.. He'll be in for more than a simple trip to the mechanic. 

If you KNOW you've been moth balled you can do some tricks, like soaking the engine in diesel, through the plug holes, and trying to turn it manually.. about 20 years ago I had to do this to 2 different cars, an ex friend got ******, and I heard through the grapevine that he had balled my cars.

btw, If he ever gets around to trying that again, he will have to brag on paper, he talks funny these days.. 

a


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

Man this is great, makes me wanna do this just to watch the carnage.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Gas Thieves*

Set up a TV camera, buy a bunch of chairs and charge admission. Popcorn is optional! C2


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Reality Show*

This whole bait a dumb*** thief thing could be the basis for a new reality show. We now have the stolen gas can sting. What other ideas are out there?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

tentcotter said:


> This whole bait a dumb*** thief thing could be the basis for a new reality show. We now have the stolen gas can sting. What other ideas are out there?


Heard there are a lot of thiefs that hang aroung FTU on the gulf freeway, would be a good place to leave a cooler full of used coronas, as mentioned earlier.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

fishingtwo said:


> Heard there are a lot of thiefs that hang aroung FTU on the gulf freeway, would be a good place to leave a cooler full of used coronas, as mentioned earlier.


I'd be more inclined to get the LEOs involved and put some nice rods out as bait. I'll bet you could bag some slime in 30 minutes at FTU. Probably a handfull EVERY 30 minutes. 
Anyone have any idea what it takes to make something like that happen? Is it possible? Or too 'dangerous'?

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Gas Theives*



Charlie2 said:


> Set up a TV camera, buy a bunch of chairs and charge admission. Popcorn is optional! C2


Also a good source for Corona. Everyone could contribute!  C2


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

also if your setting a gas can trap... a quart or two of some light oil like valvoline or similar really makes that car smoke!!! great indicator for who took your gas... just follow the smoke plume!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

HarborHustler said:


> also if your setting a gas can trap... a quart or two of some light oil like valvoline or similar really makes that car smoke!!! great indicator for who took your gas... just follow the smoke plume!


Ok, mothballs AND smoke..

a


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

I had a D-bag steal 3 5 gallon cans from me in the fall. What a surprise he got when he went home to find out that all he got was was about 12 gallons of used oil that I hadn't taken to the recyle place yet. We have an oil x-changer system on the boat and for ease we just pump it into the red cans. Figured if we saw someone with an extremely smoking vehicle we would have our guy.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok the bait has been set and taken already. This time we used a plastic 3 gallon can and put it in a friends truck who lives right across the street from his apt complex. Don't know if he took it or someone else but when we got back from a party I checked the truck and it was gone. I drove through his complex and couldn't find his car. We shall see.
No camera set up yet. Will have it soon though.


----------



## dallas16v (Mar 23, 2012)

Cant wait to see the outcome. Please keep us posted!


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

A new realty show in the making, "Bait Gas Can"!!


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

I remember several years ago someone had stolen my grandads gas cans. Well He filled a brand new can with 4 gallons of water and one gallon of gas and wrote premium only on the cans like mentioned earlier. Well that one soon disappeared . Later on that day these guys see me working on my truck in the driveway, ( we lived across the street from my grandparents) and asked if I would look at there four wheelers because both suddenly just would not start for some reason. I told these guys nope sorry IDK how to work on bikes and suggested they take them to a shop. They said they couldn't because they belonged to their uncle and he would get mad if they took them to a shop ???? Ya okay, in other words they were stolen. So good guys 1 , bad guys: 2 broke four wheelers lol.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Quick update. The Firebird is out running around, I've seen it a couple of times already today, but one of his buddies that has an old Triumph motorcycle is out working on his bike. There is a gas can that looks like it could be the right one next to the bike but I can't tell for sure because I only saw it from a distance. I'll make another run over that way in a few. I have asked the wife's friend to watch and see what's going on but she's sick and no help.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

This ought to get good.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I have a couple old gas cans I could donate to the cause.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have some OLD oil layin around here somewhere.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

It wasn't the guy with the Triumph. I got a good look at the gas can, not the one I bought. Gonna do one with some oil in the gas so all I'll have to do is follow the smoke.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

chubri777 said:


> It wasn't the guy with the Triumph. I got a good look at the gas can, not the one I bought. Gonna do one with some oil in the gas so all I'll have to do is follow the smoke.


Use automatic transmission fluid it smokes a lot more.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Reading this thread is way better than watching punk'd


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

beaucp said:


> Reading this thread is way better than watching punk'd


you got that right!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

My wife busted the nozzle on my gas can so I'm gonna get in on some of this fun too. I bet that can won't last 5 minutes in the back of my truck while I run into Walmart. :rotfl:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I see you are in pearland, I was going to say, you must be in my hood 'til I saw that...

a


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Good reading for sure. Sorta makes me want to grab some of my dad's old diesel cans from the farm and "forget" to put it inside after I mow the lawn.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol I love this one!!! If only I didn't live out in the woods so I could get in on the fun!!!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

This latest one has really gotten strange. I got a call a while ago from the guy whose truck we left the can in. The empty can was back in his truck this morning when he got up....with a rolled up $10 sticking out of the nozzle. No note or anything else. I'm thinking someone might have run out of gas and was walking and saw the can and used it to get them to the gas station. Not good.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

chubri777 said:


> This latest one has really gotten strange. I got a call a while ago from the guy whose truck we left the can in. The empty can was back in his truck this morning when he got up....with a rolled up $10 sticking out of the nozzle. No note or anything else. I'm thinking someone might have run out of gas and was walking and saw the can and used it to get them to the gas station. Not good.


Oh snap! (As my son would say!)


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

chubri777 said:


> This latest one has really gotten strange. I got a call a while ago from the guy whose truck we left the can in. The empty can was back in his truck this morning when he got up....with a rolled up $10 sticking out of the nozzle. No note or anything else. I'm thinking someone might have run out of gas and was walking and saw the can and used it to get them to the gas station. Not good.


Lol. Wish you had a picture of the can with the $$ hanging out of it.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Dang, I was getting inspired....got me an old can 3/4 water 1/4 gas and a little tranny 

fluid...but if they gonna take it without asking...o well


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

chubri777 said:


> This latest one has really gotten strange. I got a call a while ago from the guy whose truck we left the can in. The empty can was back in his truck this morning when he got up....with a rolled up $10 sticking out of the nozzle. No note or anything else. I'm thinking someone might have run out of gas and was walking and saw the can and used it to get them to the gas station. Not good.


That sucks if its the case, but a person in that situation should ask for help.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

chubri777 said:


> This latest one has really gotten strange. I got a call a while ago from the guy whose truck we left the can in. The empty can was back in his truck this morning when he got up....with a rolled up $10 sticking out of the nozzle. No note or anything else. I'm thinking someone might have run out of gas and was walking and saw the can and used it to get them to the gas station. Not good.


or.... maybe he knew he had been had and figured if you were smart enough to eff him, that you probably had video surveillance and had him nailed to rights, so he left money to make you think he was being a nice guy after 'borrowing' your gas..

a


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

It would be cool if you guys started filming this, and then turned it into a tv show exclusively for all 2coolfishing members and then post the episodes on this site every Friday or Saturday night. Well call it "gas can adventures" or something. . Green to anyone who can come up with a hilarious & 2cool name.

Is that a great idea or what? It'd be a ******* reality show. Haha


----------

